# Newbie



## Bently101 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey lovely people, I'm new here and would love to reap the benefit of this community and learn more about make up especially eye shadow. 
I cant wait !


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Bently101 (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello, Bently. Welcome to the Specktra.


----------

